# Celebs In High Heels 50x Teil1



## celebrator (16 Aug. 2006)

Heute Abend gibt es mal Ganzkörperbilder mit besonderer Betonung aufs Schuhwerk, was mir besonders gefällt!
Ich hoffe, ich bin hier nicht der/die einzige/r mit dieser Vorliebe und es gefällt euch! :thumbup: 
In den nächsten Tagen folgt dann mehr! :drip: 
Have Fun!


























































































[/URL]






























Dabei sind: Aleksandra Bechtel, Alexandra Kamp, Alicia Silverstone, Alyson Hannigan, Alyssa Milano, Amber Smith, Amy Smart, Anastacia, Angelina Jolie, Anke Engelke, Anna Kournikova, Ariane Sommer, Bettina Zimmermann, Britney Spears, Brittany Murphy, Calista Flockhart, Cameron Diaz, Carla Bruni, Cat Deeley, Catherine Zeta Jones, Celine Dion, Charlize Theron, Christiane Paul, Christina Aquilera, Christina Applegate

Edit:
Removed Carmen Electra in F#M ... Please don´t post those scans in here ...


----------



## Sandy81 (17 Aug. 2006)

Hi celebrator!
Jo, sieht schon immer sehr erotisch aus! Schließlich betonen High Heels schlanke Beine und lassen sie noch länger wirken. Macht halt immer mehr her als irgendwelche flachen Birkenstock-Treter *den Würgereiz unterdrück* oder was sich einige Frauen sonst noch so als modisch einreden lassen.
Vielleicht stehe ich deshalb ja so auf Michelle Marsh, Paris Hilton und Chris Aguilera? Die wissen, was heiß aussieht (und die Füße kaputt macht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).

Was ich damit eigentlich nur ausdrücken wollte, ist: Vielen Dank, sind tolle Bilder bei!


----------



## Muli (18 Aug. 2006)

Also hohes Schuhwerk gefällt mir auch! Es lässt die Beine länger wirken und sieht somit sehr feminin aus! Vielen Dank für diesen klasse Mix!


----------



## Lonesome Rider (19 Aug. 2006)

Super Bilder - danke


----------



## barnigumble (15 Nov. 2006)

DDDDAAAANNNNKKKKEEEE!!!!!!! Super!!


----------



## cracki (9 Juli 2007)

ich kann nur sagen,mir gefälls..danke


----------



## libertad (13 Apr. 2008)

zu einem schönen bein gehört halt mal ein absatz! danke für den mix.


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 März 2009)

Danke.


----------



## Berggeist1963 (14 März 2009)

Besten Dank für diesen tollen Querschnitt!


----------



## nound (14 März 2009)

Mann, das sind absolut tolle Bilder, vielen Dank für die Mühe!!!!!


----------



## Don Lupo (15 März 2009)

big thx für die bilder


----------



## sixkiller666 (3 Okt. 2010)

danke für die bilder


----------



## delphitom (16 Nov. 2010)

Absolute Zustimmung!!!



Sandy81 schrieb:


> Hi celebrator!
> Jo, sieht schon immer sehr erotisch aus! Schließlich betonen High Heels schlanke Beine und lassen sie noch länger wirken. Macht halt immer mehr her als irgendwelche flachen Birkenstock-Treter *den Würgereiz unterdrück* oder was sich einige Frauen sonst noch so als modisch einreden lassen.
> Vielleicht stehe ich deshalb ja so auf Michelle Marsh, Paris Hilton und Chris Aguilera? Die wissen, was heiß aussieht (und die Füße kaputt macht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).
> 
> Was ich damit eigentlich nur ausdrücken wollte, ist: Vielen Dank, sind tolle Bilder bei!


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

geil, danke


----------



## morgul (9 Mai 2011)

ja ja High Heels sind schon was feines...


----------



## maninpak (13 Feb. 2012)

Chicks in heels.
Stunning. Thx!


----------



## kevco (15 Feb. 2012)

Gefallen mir sehr gut die Bilder =)

Danke

gruß kevin


----------



## koalabaer (28 Apr. 2014)

sehr gut, danke


----------



## link08 (1 Mai 2014)

Echt top, danke dafür


----------



## whosdatguy269 (30 Juni 2014)

vielen dank!


----------



## vplman (18 Juli 2014)

tolle Schuhe


----------



## heelslover_ks (18 Juli 2014)

Das perfekte Schuhwerk für sexy Frauen  Danke für die Sammlung


----------



## kma (18 Juli 2014)

dankeschön:thumbup:


----------

